# Davis Trail



## Eaglescout1985 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm thinking about doin the davis  trail.  if you guys could give me any info on the trail thatd be great.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never heard of the Davis Trail, at least in NH. 

Where do you wish to go?

Do you mean Davis Path up to the summit of Mt. Washington?

 If so, Question: when, on what date do you wish to ascend?!


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2004)

What Magic said. More info is needed.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 13, 2004)

Assuming before Memorial Day on Davis Path, expect some snow beyond Giant Stairs.  From last weekend's VFTT, Snow seems to be above  2000 - 2200 feet.

How far are you planning on going?  All the Way to Washington?  How many Days?  less crowded than other trails in area except for Dry River.  On the Dry, expect High Water for a while.  (Okay I just wanted to say that - it may be true also.  )


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Apr 15, 2004)

nah im goin in the summer sometime.  yeah sorry i ment the davis path, i wanna go all the way from the saco, so i can take out mt. isolation and maybe ill hit the nearby summits, depending on the time alloted.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 16, 2004)

One day or an overnight.  (It's doable but you need all day & be super fit & fast, I know a couple of people who have done it, not me.)

Davis is supposed to have the bext view but not an official NE 100.  Stairs & Crawford have great views, can be done as a day hike.  Isolation usually done from 16 either via Rocky Branch of up Glen Boulder & down.  Can be done with Washington in Summer for the fit & those lucky enough to avoid later afternoon boomers.

The part between Stairs & Isolation does not get much traffic & used to be hard to follow.  I understand it's been mainatained since then though.  Not sure there is much camping on designated sites on the Davis Path beyond Stairs but I'm not real familar with the trail.  It's on my long list of places I want to get to but it's not high up on the list. (finishing the last 4 NH 4K for round two & some of the Northern Presi's, ADK's, BSP and Goose Eye are higher)


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 16, 2004)

Some go in Rocky Branch and when they hit the Isolation Trail do a bush-whack up to Isolation summit. I have never did this I've been told that it's easy as the forest is not thick!

I go up Glen Boulder and out via Rocky Branch in a day hike. No matter how you do it, it's a haul!

After a whole summer of hiking and dropping weight you might want to read this trip report for elevation gain, distance, time and what to expect. Even in summer it can and does snow above 4k' the Whites. 

http://alpinezone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=636
___________________
Enjoy your adventure!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 16, 2004)

The bushwack is most popular in the winter. In fact, it's a double-bushwack ... turn off the Rocky Branch Trail at the first height-of-land (Engine Hill), then hit the river and pick up the trail, then turn and head straight at the Davis Path just north of Isolation.

I've never done it and I don't know what it would be like in summer.

There are several designated campsites in the area. One is just on the east side of the Rocky Branch near the Isolation Trail and the crossing, the old Shelter is on the west side, then there are a two spots heading up the Isolation Trail, and one right up at the junction with the Davis Path.

As always, I have pictures.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 16, 2004)

Great pix, MJ. Great Autumn colors during a nice soaking, wet, foggy day in the "Dry Wilderness." Looks like fun! 

In summer after a rainy spell, it may be difficult to cross Rocky Branch as one gets closer to the RBT. When that happens we stay on the fisherman's path on the East side of Isolation Trail. The Rocky Branch Trail can have a foot of water flowing on it.

The bushwhack, even in summer, is recommended by the good folks at the Mtn Wanderer. About 1500' of elevation gain in about a mile. I was told it may replace the traditional way soon.


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Apr 17, 2004)

i mapped out the orientation for it so i know what needs to be taken.  im pretty good with a map and compass.  learned most of my orientation from sea navigation.  so yeah thats my back up and now that i know the trail is poorly kept im happy i did it


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Apr 17, 2004)

im also hoping to find a site 200 yards away from trails and water sources that would have little impact.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks, Magic. The downside to that trip is that I take that friend on one backpacking trip a year, and so 50' visibility and rainy conditions did not make for the spectacular views off Isolation that I'd promised him.

Getting 200' off the Davis Path could be tricky, and I don't think there's any water up there to filter for drinking. However, there's a small stream on the Isolation Trail only about 1/4 mile down from the Davis Trail. And all the way up the Isolation Trail there's water (think "Dagobah").

I seem to remember a great section of open woods on a shallow slope heading up from the Isolation Trail after that trail's first crossing (so while it's on the east side of the river). It's still a long ways down from the Davis Trail, though (it's not far from one of the designated sites; the other is just west of the river after the next crossing up).


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Apr 18, 2004)

nah yo im gonna bring my enough water on my own.  im going with at least 3 other people.  umm i just said the 200 yd stuff cause its the rules. lol.


----------



## RJ (Apr 20, 2004)

From route 302, there are campsites at Resolution Shelter, Stair Mountain and just north of Mt. Isolation. Aside from a few streams and moss holes, the last reliable water is at the Resolution Shelter. If you run out of water and you are north of Mt. Isolation, take the Isolation East Trail for about 10 to 15 minutes and you will run into a stream.

The trail should be maintained from 302 to Mt. Isolation. My wife and I maintain the trail from Mt. Isolation to the Mt Davis Spur Trail. I know it is also maintained south of Mt. Davis for at least the next section. The AMC haS been doing trail day maintenance from 302 to Crawford Mt. for the last two years.

It is a nice trail if you crave isolation (pun intended). Aside from my maintenance, I have hiked the entire trail from 302 to just north of Boott Spur without seeing anyone. You can hike from 302 to the designated campsite just north of Mt. Isolation in eight hours without much difficulty.


----------



## David Metsky (May 10, 2004)

There's a designated Wilderness Campsites just past Stairs col that has good water access.  I've used that for an ovenight and it was fine, but probably too short a first day if you want to do Washington then out.

 -dave-


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Jun 24, 2004)

So I did it, 2 day trip from 302 and then down the Glen Boulder trail.  It was a nice hike except for day one.  We got alot of rain and fog so we missed out on the views around isolation.  but the 2nd day was perfect and got some good views on washington above the timber line.  It was a good run, and there are plenty of campsites along the whole path.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 24, 2004)

Excellent! Glad you had a good time...


----------

